# Blue rams. Give'em 1 more try.



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

A couple years ago I tried to keep blue rams (mikrogeophagus ramirezi) over and over and was unsuccessful. I swore I would never buy them again unless I could find nice specimens from a local breeder.

Well, a local hobbyist had some beautiful rams for sale and I couldn't pass them up. I got a pair and they are in QT.

The water is soft, temp 82, did a 50% water change a couple days before I got them, slow acclimation process. 

This may be my last attempt at keeping blue rams. Wish me luck.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Best of luck! I wish I knew of local breeders to get my fish from.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

> I wish I knew of local breeders to get my fish from


I recently joined my local fish club. Cincinnati has an excellent and large club with a bunch of good fish people. It is a great resource for fish, info, and comraderie.

Another way to get good fish is to get to know the people at your local fish store. I have not found the chains to be very helpful, but a locally run "mom & pop" type fish store can also be a great resource.

I just told my wife yesterday, if you go into a fish store and it is messy and stinky it has potential to be a good one. Contrast that with a chain with beautiful displays, great lighting, and sick and dying fish. Its just a matter of where you put your money and your attention as a store owner. Of course there are exceptions, but my favorite LFS's have always been a little funky.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

This is true! I go to a LFS that's been around forever practically!! It's not too tidy, but they're good! The closest fish club is SE Louisiana...most of the people seem to live around NOLA, which is 2 hours from me. I'll make friends with my LFS people


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

BEST of luck my friend! i tried them from local breeder, local "mom and pops" and from another breeder and in all of them i always ended up loosing my fish  HOWEVER, the bolivian rams i got from the store and the local breeder all live happy in my 75


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Cincy has a very good club. Glad to hear you joined their ranks. 
GL with the rams. Since you found a better source, I would give them more than just one chance. But, that's just me


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I got my rams 3 days ago. They are looking and acting great so far. I was watching them in the QT tonight and I couldn't find one of them. I had to look around the side of the tank to see behind the piece of driftwood and java moss.

There was the male guarding a large clutch of eggs.

I'm excited about this development, but it isn't the first time rams have spawned soon after I got them. Every other time they died a short time later anyway. So I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

geeks_15 said:


> I recently joined my local fish club. Cincinnati has an excellent and large club with a bunch of good fish people. It is a great resource for fish, info, and comraderie.
> 
> Another way to get good fish is to get to know the people at your local fish store. I have not found the chains to be very helpful, but a locally run "mom & pop" type fish store can also be a great resource.
> 
> I just told my wife yesterday, if you go into a fish store and it is messy and stinky it has potential to be a good one. Contrast that with a chain with beautiful displays, great lighting, and sick and dying fish. Its just a matter of where you put your money and your attention as a store owner. Of course there are exceptions, but my favorite LFS's have always been a little funky.


LOL...so true!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I think I know the breeder you are talking about. Sadly, if it is him, he refuses to even answer my PM's or even talk about shipping. Pretty bad when I wanted two sets (10 or 12, can't remember if he sells them by the 5 or 6 lots). 

Best of luck though!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had the rams for nine days now. Things are going well. They are still healthy and eating well. No signs of disease.

Oh and today when I got home there were about 100 free swimming fry in the QT.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i guess they deserve to be added to your signature list  congrats!! post some pics too


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, the parents must have eaten the fry. And they seem to have gotten every one.

At least the pair is still healthy and happy.

Raising a family in the QT is hard to do.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

> Well, the parents must have eaten the fry. And they seem to have gotten every one


. That sucks. Good find on the GBR. I always want to try a pair but im not using ro water so im not gonna try.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I got one couple of days ago. Still don't know whetehr it's male of female but reading this I must get the opposite sex pretty soon.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I even snapped a picture a day after I brough it home and it's my avatar now  That pretty it is.


----------

